# Frozen Embryo Transfer: Day 2 ET v's Day 3?



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

In our last IVF cycle I overstimulated and got 25 eggs, 18 of them fertilised but because they where worried about OHSS we didnt have have a fresh transfer and they where all frozen at the 1 cell stage.

1#FET (Natural):  We thawed 6 and all 6 survived the thaw but on Day2 two embryos had stopped growing so from the 4 left we had the best 2 transferred on Day 2 at the 3/4 cell stage and we got a BFN.

2#FET (Natural):  We thawed 6 again and all 6 survived the thaw but on Day2 three embryos had stopped growing so from the 3 left we had the best 2 transferred on Day 2 at the 3/4 cell stage and we got another BFN.

We are now planning our 3rd FET with our last 6 embryos but this time we are doing a constructed cycle.  The main difference being I have asked if we can have a Day3 transfer instead of Day2 as we feel in our last 2 transfers we have had quite a few stop growing on Day2 so we feel by waiting till Day3 we are getting the best 2 from the 6.  

The clinic have said that as we have had quite a few not progress past day2 that they would rather stick with a Day2 transfer as if we wait till Day3 then we might not get any to transfer but to be honest I think if they are all going to stop growing on Day2 I would rather know before ET than sit through an agonising 2ww just to get another BFN.

We have never had a 6/8 cell embryo transferred so I feel if we even got one 8 cell embryo transferred it would be a step further than our first 2 failed FET's.

I would love to hear opinions?

Tracyx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Tracey

Im so sorry to hear about your failed cycles - heartbreaking isnt it!
I personally think I agree with you. You may leave them till day 3, and 1 embryo clearly shines thro! At least then you know your onto a little winner. On th other hand, if they dont make it to day 3 - maybe that is what is happening when they are back inside? And that does save the heartache of another 2ww? what does DH think?

Hopefully you wont need another cycle, but if you do go for another go on IVF - could you not try a milder does of drugs? Maybe do a longer cycle where you get less eggs but they may be int quality and hang around a little longer AND less chance of you getting OHSS?

Im not really sure what to suggest as I have never been in you shoes. Its quite a personal thing as I would hate to give you advice and it to all go tits up!!

Good luck in whatever option you choose honey, and I hope and pray you get your BFP this time

Linz xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Linz  ,

My clinic has the point of view that the embryos are better in than out to give them a fighting chance but as you said if they can't make it to Day3 outside then I can't see them getting any further inside.

In each cycle we have thawed 6 which means we have thrown away 1-2 embryos each time that could possibly have gave us a BFP, so I just feel waiting to Day3 might help any little fighters shine through.  

I do know waiting could mean we don't even get to ET but I won't have any regrets, I will just look at it that I saved myself the heartache of another 2ww.

Good luck with your next scan & ET, fingers crossed you get lovely BFP  .

Tracyx


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Tracey

I agree with you.

We have 5 frozen blasts and not sure im feeling very confident yet as gyno already say day 3 embies are better success rates than day 5 blasts - in his clinic anyway. He said even if we get a BFP that we'd prob mc again! hmmm.....

I just keep saying - well its individual to everyone and im definately going to use the blasts up so might as well prepare for whatever may happen!!

Sx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG S1mmy what an awful thing to say to you, what makes them think you will m/c again have you had any tests done to say you have any problems that could cause a m/c?

Like you I had a m/c too at 8wks but ive still had 2 normal full term pregnancy's so the m/c was awful but it means nothing, yes maybe after 2/3 m/c they can say there is a problem but not after just 1  .

I will be praying that you get your next BFP very soon.

I read this article today: http://m.humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/10/1/177.short which has confirmed exactly what I was thinking that waiting till day 3 let's them select the best embryos for transfer as it says its normal for some embryos to arrest & stop growing between day 2 & 3 so I'm definately going for a day 3 transfer, if they all arrest on day 2 then I feel it would have happened anyway in or out.

Tracyx
/links


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

I know it didnt really fill me with much confidence but i know that it really is up to my own body and the blastos are all good! You got so many eggs - we got 15 and then 14 couldnt imagine getting anymore i got OHSS first time too - quite mild but was bad sickness!

Glad you have decided on the 3 day - when does your cycle start?

   lets up its BFP time!!

Sx


----------

